# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  تكفون الرجاء الرد على سؤالي بخصوص التجنس

## saud sa

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

انا سوري متقدم على طلب الجنسية اسعودية حسب المادة رقم 8 من قانون الجنسية السعودية بحكم ان والدتي سعودية و انا مولود في جدة  و لدي اثنان من اخواني منحو الجنسية السعودية. 

تقدمت على طلب الجنسية عندما كان عمري 18 سنة و الأن عمري 24 سنة و قد ترددت علي أخبار بأن جميع معاملات الجنسيات موقفة بحكم ان هنالك قوانين جديده ستصدر ذالك ما سمعت به عام 1428 لاكن هذا الكلام منذ فتره طويلة ولم يحدث شيء وليس لدي  خبر  و حتى جريدة أم القرى (الجريدة الرسمية للحكومة الرسمية التي يعلن بها اسماء المتجنسين ) اصبحت خالية من الأسماء ! ؟ 

ارجو منكم اخوتي الكرام من كان لديه اي معلومة او من كان لديه اي قريب يعمل في الأحوال او الداخلية إفادتي و إفادة اخوانكم من نفس وضعي هذا حيث ان هذا الموضوع يعطلني عن الأبتعاث و يعطلني عن الزواج و التوظف قي وظيفة جيدة . 

نسئل الله التوفيق

----------


## saud sa

الرجاء الرد و الأفادة أخواني

----------


## silent feel

لا حياة لمن تنادي حتى ارسلت مره لكتاب جريدة عكاظ 

رد قائلا الجريده مانعتنا من كتابة مواضيع بخصوص الجنسية 

يعني ردد يا ليل مطولك اقول سلملي على امريكا باي باي يا سعوديه راح احتفظ باقامتي في السعوديه فقط لجل الحرمين والله لا يحرمني منها 

لكن كل مواليد السعوديه ضحايا لا مستقبل ولا تعليم ولا وطنيه الواحد يكبر ويشتغل ويكرف وكلو لجل البلد وبالاخير تقطع اشاره بالغلط يلا ترحيل هههههههههههههههههههههههههه انت مقيم 20 سنه 30 سنه 40 سنه 50 سنه-
امك سعودية -عندك ماجستير كلو لف ودوران والله ما سمعت الين دحين واحد اذا اتجنس كلو تلفيق 

تفضل اجنبي بنظر الحكومه وتفضل عال ع المجتمع زي ما بيقولو
اللي انت متخيل نفسك واحد منهم ومتقلد بعاداتهم والله وصلت حتى انو المولود ما يعرف عن بلدو الا الجواز اللي معاه فقط لاغير حتى النشيد الوطني حافظ حق السعوديه هههههههههههههههه والله شي محزن ومضحك بنفس الوقت

انا اقول واحد من اللي يرفض الفكره بس يجرب يكون يوم واحد اجنبي وخليه بس يراجع اي معامله 

ياخي ما ابغى جنسية سعوديه بس ع الاقل يسووو تمييز للمواليد و اللي عاش اكثر من 40 سنه وهو يخدم هالبلد 
اقلها ياخي يميزوهم عن اللي دوبو جاي للبلد من اي جنسية كان 


على الاقل اعطوهم صلاحيات بالعمل على الاقل اعطوهم شوية مجال اعطوهم شوية امل ايش دا اعوذ بالله اقسم بالله انا احزن على كل واحد باني امال انو ياخد الجنسية السعوديه 

لكن ما اقول انها بعيده عن الله سبحانه الذي امره بين الكاف والنون (( كن فيكون )) 

تحياتي اخي سعود واتمنى لك التوفيق واسف اذا لم يعجبك ردي

----------


## saud sa

معك حق في كل ماقلته صراحه .

----------

